# snakes from 2010



## buckhunter2256 (May 20, 2010)

lets see some bigs snakes from this year.


----------



## rvick (May 21, 2010)

hey B,
   heard yesterday that there was another fatal rattlesnake bite in Ga. know anything about it?


----------



## milltown (May 21, 2010)

There was one Wednesday in Berrien County.

http://valdostadailytimes.com/obituaries/x1174304040/Eddie-Lee-Dorminey


----------



## bird_dawg (May 21, 2010)

I heard that on the radio last night! I sure hated to hear that. Prayers for the family!


----------



## buckhunter2256 (May 21, 2010)

*snake bite*

naw i have not heard that, do you know where in ga?


----------



## rvick (May 22, 2010)

Enigma, just east of Tifton


----------



## arrendale8105 (May 23, 2010)

Yeah i heard about the guy in berrian county (real close to home) and my condolences to the family.


----------



## arrendale8105 (May 23, 2010)

They're definitely crawling.  Got this one last week.  3 foot 4 inch canebreak, with 5 rattles and a button.  Gonna eat good though!


----------



## benellisbe (May 24, 2010)

*Biggest Timber Rattlesnake thusfar*

I have killed 3.  The one pictured is the largest.  16 rattles.


----------



## Darkhorse (May 24, 2010)

Read in the Macon paper about the man in Enigma. Said they thought he'd had a heart attack and died but someone at the hospital noticed puncture wounds on his wrist. He had been changing his mower blades and deputies looked under the mower and saw a rattler wrapped around the belts.
That's what I read FWIW


----------



## TreeFrog (May 24, 2010)

I killed a copperhead in the yard last week.  Sorry no pictures.  After the garden hoe did its job the snake wasn't very photogenic.


----------



## rvick (May 26, 2010)

arrendale, did we track a deer  last year? found him in the firebreak. was the timber rattler in Morven? how far south has anyone seen timber rattlers?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 26, 2010)

milltown said:


> There was one Wednesday in Berrien County.
> 
> http://valdostadailytimes.com/obituaries/x1174304040/Eddie-Lee-Dorminey



Says the guy was 82. I wonder if a younger person would have survived such a bite.


----------



## arrendale8105 (May 26, 2010)

rvick said:


> arrendale, did we track a deer  last year? found him in the firebreak. was the timber rattler in Morven? how far south has anyone seen timber rattlers?



Yes we did track and find a deer in a firebreak (thanks again), and the rattler was in morven.  Theyre all around here its really a canebreak i think.  They have the same markings as a timber rattler and are a sub species of them, with a pink underbelly.  I've heard several people argue over whether they are canebreaks or timber rattlers, but whatever the truly are they are the most common rattlers around here.  We do have diamond backs, but most of them are timber/canebreaks


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 26, 2010)

Anybody getting a rattler near Washington Cty, please shoot me a PM. Still looking for one. On the ironic side of the coin, the locals call our area Rattlesnake Road, yet I haven't seen anything except a fat Blacksnake and some Ratsnakes.


----------



## benellisbe (May 26, 2010)

Crotalus Horridus: 

Common names: timber rattlesnake, canebrake rattlesnake, banded rattlesnake,[2] more.

Crotalus horridus is a species of venomous pitviper found in the eastern United States. This is the only rattlesnake species in most of the populous northeastern United States[3] and was featured prominently in the American Revolution, specifically as the symbol of the first Continental Navy in the First Navy Jack. No subspecies are currently recognized.[4]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crotalus_horridus

From what I have read, they are the same snake.  The venom of Canebrake/Timber rattlers is broken into 3 categories.


----------



## win3006 (May 26, 2010)

hear is what the macon paper had about the 82 year old http://www.macon.com/2010/05/20/1135527/man-82-dead-after-rattlesnake.html


----------



## HOGGDOGS (May 26, 2010)

Any of yall killing these big snakes want to mount them let me know.


----------



## boothy (May 26, 2010)

Timber Rattler and Canebreak are the same snake.


----------



## gatexaroo (May 26, 2010)

benillisbe

did you kill all those around augusta?


----------



## clearview (May 26, 2010)

I'm Trying to look up the article to show someone and don't remember what issue of GON it was in?  It was also in Field and Stream magazine - but don't remember that month (issue) either?

It was the story about the guy getting bit by a rattlesnake and died in Ogelthorpe County. He was deer hunting with his grandson. 

If someone remembers - I would appreciate it if they could post either of them with this thread or send me a message.

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## benellisbe (May 27, 2010)

gatexaroo said:


> benillisbe
> 
> did you kill all those around augusta?




1 in Columbia county and 2 at my property in Jefferson County. The big one pictured was in Jefferson County.  The one I killed in Columbia was in my fenced backyard (in a subdivision).  It was rather small about 2.5 ft long.  I just don't want any poisonous snakes around my home and family.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (May 27, 2010)

I walked up within two feet of this little fellow a couple of weeks ago in a brier patch on my property. He never made a sound just turned around to avoid confrontation (it didn't work).


----------



## J-son30223 (May 30, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> I walked up within two feet of this little fellow a couple of weeks ago in a brier patch on my property. He never made a sound just turned around to avoid confrontation (it didn't work).



Exactly what part of that snake is "little"?   

Him look pretty hefty to me..


----------



## Son (May 30, 2010)

They're crawling for some reason. Saw three dead diamonbacks on the highway yesterday. Everything is moving, had a gator in the yard day before yesterday, and turtles in the yard today.
I've had some tell me, canebrakes are making their way into our area now. I've been looking..but none yet.


----------



## ben300win (May 30, 2010)

To the guy asking about Rattlers in Washington county. I killed one on a friends property last year in Washintong county. Was a timber rattler and was about 36" long. Had 7 rattles. His place is about 7 miles north of sandersville. 
Killed a 42" timber rattler in an area I was turkey hunting the week before. I was crawling all over the ground trying to get in range of these turkeys. This was near Curahee Mountain in Toccoa. This has been 5 or 6 years agon on this one. 
Killed several big copperheads on my dirt road.


----------



## DEERFU (May 30, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Anybody getting a rattler near Washington Cty, please shoot me a PM. Still looking for one. On the ironic side of the coin, the locals call our area Rattlesnake Road, yet I haven't seen anything except a fat Blacksnake and some Ratsnakes.



Hunted in Washington co. just ouside Davisboro for years and have never been anywhere with a snake population that good! You absolutely did not go in the woods without being alert.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Here`s one from a couple of weeks ago. Early County.


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 30, 2010)

ben300win said:


> To the guy asking about Rattlers in Washington county. I killed one on a friends property last year in Washintong county. Was a timber rattler and was about 36" long. Had 7 rattles. His place is about 7 miles north of sandersville.



I'm about 15 miles south of Tennille, and the locals call it Rattlesnake Rd. Apparently, the road ends well before my property. I'm all through them woods, and like I've said, I have seen 2 snakes in them- a fat happy Blacksnake, and a Ratsnake. When you are actually out looking for them, they hide.


----------



## death-from-above (May 30, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I'm about 15 miles south of Tennille, and the locals call it Rattlesnake Rd. Apparently, the road ends well before my property. I'm all through them woods, and like I've said, I have seen 2 snakes in them- a fat happy Blacksnake, and a Ratsnake. When you are actually out looking for them, they hide.



Caught a young one on hwy 88 the first of the week.  Just west of Sparta -Davisboro rd.  Why you lookin for one and do you want him live or dead.   And to clear up some statements about the number of rattles and "buttons" that people talk about.  None of the pics on this thread have a snake with a button.  A button is pointed and is usually found only on very young snakes.  What you guys have is a horn.  It is what the next rattle would have been hooked to.


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 30, 2010)

Looking to make a birthday dinner for my son, he's been asking for it for a couple years now. As for live or dead, doesn't matter, as long as it isn't mangled or rotten, ya know?


----------



## ylhatch (Jun 1, 2010)

killed one friday swimming the river.(rattlesnake)it was 5ft 6in.12rattles and a button


----------



## airplanemech (Jun 24, 2010)

4.5 feet long. 14 rattles and a button. Found in the driveway by my 7 year old son.


----------



## dog1 (Jun 24, 2010)

*snakes*

I live in Wilcox County, GA, and from my driveway to my fiends driveway is about 1 mile.  Every year, there is around 10 diamond backs killed between our driveways.

I have killed two diamond backs in yard (since 1990), both were 6 feet long, and one copperhead.  Everyday when I drive into my yard, I sadly expect to find one of or all my dogs dead, thankfully that has not happened.  

My lab is a dead dog if a rattler comes in the yard, because he catches every snake that comes in yard.  I've tried to break him from this to no avail.  I found the largest oak snake I have ever seen, dead in my yard last week.  I know Bud had to have killed him.

All I can do is hope he dosen't run across one.

dog1


----------



## CarMan (Jun 30, 2010)

Theres been three copperheads killed on our hunting land recently. Two were over 5 ft. and got a baby one that was swimming the creek. Seems like they're full force this year.

My lab used to get bit all the time. When he was young he'd swell up and nearly die, but as he got older it wasnt near as bad. He'll prob be OK if he gets hit.


----------



## DocHolliday (Jun 30, 2010)

*Cottonmouth*



Nicodemus said:


> Here`s one from a couple of weeks ago. Early County.



Those Cottonmouth's are some bad dudes. Killed plenty rattlers and a few cottonmouth's, without a doubt the cm's are the most aggressive in the woods.


----------



## gin house (Jun 30, 2010)

killed a timber rattler sunday.  took the family and inlaws on a long walk in the mountains to a campsite on the river, didnt make it but about half way and i dont know if i steped on or within inches of a good rattler, i think we scared each other, we both jumped and he went to singin in a coiled position but meanwhile i sund my ruger 44mag, one shot took the head off.  he had 14 rattles.  i have em now lol


----------



## gatorstick (Jul 1, 2010)

Largest snake I've ever seen! Bigger danger than any others shown on this site!








Sorry to insult the snakes!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 1, 2010)

Actually the Copperhead is way more aggresssive than the Cottonmouth sankes.
We hunted a piece of property in Washington County for 7 years and I only seen one Cottonmouth and a small green snake there.
My nephew said they are everywhere on that property and set out to prove it, killing 2 rattlesnakes and one cottonmouth in one morning.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 1, 2010)

i've only run across two myself..others in our group have seen more..canebreak/timber on sunday was over 3'...big around as my arm ..head as almost as big as my fist...saw a picture shawnkayden had in hog forum of a nice diamondback...biggest canebreak i have killed is 62" so far...without the head..bad thing is i didn't see the one next to it..til after i shot...wonder what they were doing there together


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 1, 2010)

smelled her before I seen her


----------



## CROOKED RIVER (Jul 1, 2010)

*Nice one*

I GOT THIS ONE CROSSING THE DRIVE, 14 RATTLERS AND A BUTTON...


----------



## ben300win (Jul 1, 2010)

That is the longest and skinnyest rattlesnake I have ever seen.


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's 2 mocassins from my nursery. The second one was coming after me. I hate mocassins, I'd rather deal with a rattler anyday. I'm going to burn around the ponds soon











I'm thinking this is what the second one was hunting. I found him hiding a few feet from where I killed the snake.


----------



## stepup (Jul 1, 2010)

bryant1 said:


> Here's 2 mocassins from my nursery. The second one was coming after me. I hate mocassins, I'd rather deal with a rattler anyday. I'm going to burn around the ponds soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet thumper there would vote you number 1 american.


----------



## MissionMagnet (Jul 6, 2010)

*Vicious*



gatorstick said:


> Largest snake I've ever seen! Bigger danger than any others shown on this site!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BAHAHAHA!!! Thats the dern truth right there! I turned inside out when i saw that one.


----------



## mattech (Jul 6, 2010)

A guy I work with got bit by a copperhead in valdosta yesterday, he was fishing on a bank wearing flip flops and felt a pinch. looked down and saw to fang marks. He is off work at home today in pain.


----------



## rjk187 (Jul 7, 2010)

MissionMagnet said:


> BAHAHAHA!!! Thats the dern truth right there! I turned inside out when i saw that one.



Whether you like him or not he is the President you should respect him.  Please keep politics in the political forum where me and others like me dont have to hear bout it unless we wanna .


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (Jul 7, 2010)

gatorstick said:


> Largest snake I've ever seen! Bigger danger than any others shown on this site!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jason bales (Jul 7, 2010)

gatorstick said:


> Largest snake I've ever seen! Bigger danger than any others shown on this site!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aint that the truth!


----------



## MissionMagnet (Jul 7, 2010)

rjk187 said:


> Whether you like him or not he is the President you should respect him.  Please keep politics in the political forum where me and others like me dont have to hear bout it unless we wanna .



buddy I don't remember saying anything about politics... I served and pay my respect where it's due, but not to someone who throws America under the bus and declares us a non Christian nation. I had no intentions of political debate so that'll be all.


----------



## StikR (Jul 7, 2010)

rjk187 said:


> Whether you like him or not he is the President you should respect him.  Please keep politics in the political forum where me and others like me dont have to hear bout it unless we wanna .



No sir, he is not.  And no sir, I will not.


Now, is that a snake or a skink?


----------



## MissionMagnet (Jul 7, 2010)

StikR said:


> No sir, he is not.  And no sir, I will not.
> 
> 
> Now, is that a snake or a skink?



Snakiest snake I ever seen.


----------



## burkehunter (Jul 7, 2010)

dad killed a 5ft long rattler with 14 rattles just the other day.  I haven't killed any but have seen plenty of moccasins this year.


----------



## Cadcom (Jul 8, 2010)

Watch out for his Stimulus bite.


----------



## gatorstick (Jul 12, 2010)

rjk187 said:


> Whether you like him or not he is the President you should respect him.  Please keep politics in the political forum where me and others like me dont have to hear bout it unless we wanna .



 Sorry, my apologies! Couldn't help myself on such an easy shot...............


----------

